

Google exec's first interview after jail release - treyxturner
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/07/wael-ghonims-first-interview-after-jail-release-video/

======
btipling
> "The treatment was very good, they knew I was a good Egyptian. I was
> blindfolded for 12 days, "

I don't think his standards for good treatment are in agreement with mine. If
he was blindfolded for 12 days I assume that means his arms were also bound
since he'd be able to take off his blindfold otherwise.

------
benologist
... was not on or with TechCrunch, it was here:

[http://egypt.alive.in/2011/02/07/exclusive-wael-ghonims-
firs...](http://egypt.alive.in/2011/02/07/exclusive-wael-ghonims-first-
interview-with-english-subtitles/)

~~~
treyxturner
The Techcrunch article does fairly mention the interview was for Egypts On TV.

I linked to the techcrunch article for the accompanying transcripts and links,
in addition to the embedded video.

------
sudonim
I can't help but compare his treatment to the enemies of the state that the
good 'ol US of A captures. Being blindfolded for 12 days sounds like it sucks.
Im really glad they didn't do much worse.

~~~
cma
Under Bush and continuing under Obama we have a program of "extraordinary
rendition" where we send detainees to be tortured. The new VP of Egypt, Omar
Suleiman, whom we are backing as an "acceptable" transition leader, has been
the head of the Egyptian side of this torture program.

